# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Invloed uitoefenen op bepaalde gezondheidsaspecten - Artikel

## Leontien

Op een simpele manier kun je invloed uitoefenen op sommige gezondheidsaspecten. 

*Hoe hoger de factor*
... van je anti-zonnebrandcreme, hoe langer je kunt bruinen zonder te verbranden. Een hoge factor voorkomt dat je verbrandt, niet dat je bruin wordt. Smeren dus voor een gezonde huid.

*Stoppen met roken: waarom?*
* al na 1 dag neemt het risico op een hartinfarct af
* na 3 maanden zijn de bloedcirculatie en de longfunctie drastisch verbeterd
* na 1 jaar is er van de nicotine niets meer te zien
* na 2 jaar is de kans op hart- en longziekten afgenomen
* na 10 jaar is de kans op kanker weer gelijk aan die van een niet-roker

*Dikke vrienden =*
* een zomerkamp voor kinderen met overgewicht tussen tien en veertien jaar oud
* vakantie vieren en ondertussen meer leren over jezelf, gezond eten en een gezonde levensstijl
* streetdanceles, surviveltocht, basketballen, klimmen ....
* lachen, delen, genieten, praten, ontspannen, spelen!
* onbezorgd fun hebben met jongeren van dezelfde leeftijd en hetzelfde postuur
Meer info: www.gezond-gewicht.nl
Voor kinderen van 11 t/m 17 jaar is er Victory Camp. Voor meer info: www.victoryforlife.nl

*Verbeter je weerstand met zoenen!*
Tijdens het zoenen wissel je speeksel uit. Speeksel bevat bacterien die je weerstand kunnen verhogen en je gebit kunnen beschermen tegen gaatjes.

*Good food.*
Aderverkalking, een hoge bloeddruk, vermoeidheid, vergeetachtigheid, koude handen en voeten... knoflook schijnt de kans erop te verkleinen.

*Wist je dat...*
...verse slagroom *6 keer* zo veel vet bevat als uit een spuitbus?
...er *2 keer* zo veel vet zit in een handje chips als in een handje popcorn?
...in een blikje tonijn op olie *2 keer* zo veel calorieen zitten als in een blikje tonijn op water?


Deze tekst heb ik overgenomen uit het blad 'health' van Achmea, bladnr. 3

----------


## Agnes574

Iemand nog meer gezondheidstips?

Ag Xx

----------

